# Before and After Orange Krate build



## Brian Boothe (Oct 11, 2017)

just wanted to share my Orange Krate build.  I brought this thing back to life after finding in a barn.  When i found it it had been painted multiple times.  As i took the layers of paint off i found the original orange! I'm almost done with this build.  Just need to get the chain guard screened.  Here is some before and after...


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 11, 2017)

Looks great! Woulda been cool if you could have saved the original paint though. V/r Shawn


----------



## Brian Boothe (Oct 11, 2017)

yeah there was just too much paint on top of the original.  Had to scrub and ended up taking orange off.  I did keep the original behind the head badge as proof it really is a '68 orange krate!


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Oct 11, 2017)

Wow very nice!


----------



## Chopper1 (Oct 11, 2017)

Brian Boothe said:


> just wanted to share my Orange Krate build.  I brought this thing back to life after finding in a barn.  When i found it it had been painted multiple times.  As i took the layers of paint off i found the original orange! I'm almost done with this build.  Just need to get the chain guard screened.  Here is some before and after...
> View attachment 690621 View attachment 690620 View attachment 690622 View attachment 690623



Very nice..


----------



## stingrayjoe (Oct 12, 2017)

Kool! Nice to see an early model Krate brought back to life....


----------

